# New EU Server for our Friends 120ms away!



## ScottW (Oct 12, 2006)

[Post Removed: EU Server Option Will Be Available Later]


----------



## ScottW (Oct 12, 2006)

I am also curious about our friends in the Middle East region. From what I have heard, Asia friends it's about the same for both servers.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 12, 2006)

Well, for the last hour, the EU server has been tagging the US database. So much for making it faster. hehe. That has been fixed.


----------



## sgould (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm in UK. The macosx.com converts to the eu.macosx.com in a few seconds.

Clicking on the eu.macosx link is quick.

So, now I only get in via the EU server?


----------



## ScottW (Oct 12, 2006)

It is a trial right now. The redirect forces those in the EU to go to that server for now. But, that may be temporary, just doing some testing. Looking for overall feedback.

You can still use the forums at the US server, http://macosx.com/forums, you won't get redirected automatically, but non-forum pages you will. 

If you like the overall experience on the EU server, I'd like to know. If people don't like it, I'd like to know.

Thanks.

Scott


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 17, 2006)

I cant see any difference at all. The speed of the eu.macosx.com and the normal macosx.com is totally the same, and I live in Austria.


----------



## fryke (Oct 17, 2006)

They seem about the same speed for me. Testing the ping I get avg 80.992 for the EU server, 143.822 for the US server. So I guess it _would_ still make a difference...


----------



## ScottW (Oct 17, 2006)

For some people, it will be similar, for others much faster. I get around 50ms to the US server and about 120-160ms (depending on time of day) to the eu server. I see a huge difference in load times.


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 17, 2006)

Now this is peculiar: The EU server is actually _slower_ than the normal one!!!


----------



## ScottW (Oct 17, 2006)

What are your ping times?


----------



## ScottW (Oct 17, 2006)

sgould said:


> I'm in UK. The macosx.com converts to the eu.macosx.com in a few seconds.
> 
> Clicking on the eu.macosx link is quick.
> 
> So, now I only get in via the EU server?



Well, for now, the eu server will direct automatically from the main page for you. Obviously, you can just bookmark that server or whatever. If this trial is a success, we will look at adding additional config options to have a server of choice. In fact, I am building a script now that will make a quick and easy way (although not 100% effective) to pick the best server.


----------

